# B Mods at Cedar Rapids Storm Steel



## Losi72 (Jan 21, 2012)

We will be running BMods at Storm Steel in Cedar Rapids IA. Basically Salvas Mudboss Rules with some changes; TIRES: we are using; are the ROBBER SPEEDTREADS and ROAD HAWGS. and also we are letting any Modified bodies allowed. we want to keep this class as cheap as possible. So come on out and try the BIG high bank Asphalt track.....:wave::wave::thumbsup: The schedule and times are on the IROAR Facebook page. so please go and check it out and tell your friends......


----------

